# Petit Probleme de script



## macprogresse (7 Mars 2012)

Bonjour à tous.

voila j'ai en petit problème de script
je suis super débutant en applescript
je viens de réaliser ce petit script,qui me permet de créer un dossier et dans la foulée tout un ensemble de sous dossier
seulement il refuse de me créer plus de 9 sous dossiers ,là ou il m'en faudrait 10 voir plus
d'ou provient cette limitation?
avez une idée voir un solution?
en pj mon script
et le même au format text ci dessous
Merci par avance
Cordialement
Macprogresse

on run

display dialog "Entrez: N° de dossier et description,Ex :18544-Monoprix-Loisir" default answer "" buttons {"Annuler", "Continuer"} default button 2

set mon_texte to text returned of the result

set the clipboard to mon_texte

tell application "Finder" to make new folder at desktop with properties {name:mon_texte}

set nomDossier to "PREMONTAGE"

tell application "Finder" to make new folder at folder mon_texte with properties {name:nomDossier}

set nomDossier to "JPG"

tell application "Finder" to make new folder at folder mon_texte with properties {name:nomDossier}

set nomDossier to "TIF"

tell application "Finder" to make new folder at folder mon_texte with properties {name:nomDossier}

set nomDossier to "CR2"

tell application "Finder" to make new folder at folder mon_texte with properties {name:nomDossier}

set nomDossier to "NSP"

tell application "Finder" to make new folder at folder mon_texte with properties {name:nomDossier}

set nomDossier to "DEV"

tell application "Finder" to make new folder at folder mon_texte with properties {name:nomDossier}

set nomDossier to "VALIDATION"

tell application "Finder" to make new folder at folder mon_texte with properties {name:nomDossier}

set nomDossier to "ATTENTE VALIDATION"

tell application "Finder" to make new folder at folder mon_texte with properties {name:nomDossier}

set nomDossier to "PUBLICATION"

tell application "Finder" to make new folder at folder mon_texte with properties {name:nomDossier}

set nomDossier to "PSD"

end run


----------



## ceslinstinct (7 Mars 2012)

macprogresse a dit:


> Bonjour à tous.
> 
> voila j'ai en petit problème de script
> je suis super débutant en applescript
> ...


Bonjour

Regarde si ce code marche chez toi.

```
-- Noms des sous-dossier à créer
set noms_Dossiers to {"PREMONTAGE", "JPG", "TIF", "CR2", "NSP", "DEV", "VALIDATION", "ATTENTE VALIDATION", "PUBLICATION", "PSD", "Pour mon plaisir", "Autes"}

set mon_texte to text returned of (display dialog "Entrez: N° de dossier et description,Ex :18544-Monoprix-Loisir" default answer "" buttons {"Annuler", "Continuer"} default button 2)

tell application "Finder"
	make new folder at desktop with properties {name:mon_texte} -- Dossier maitre
	set chemin to (folder (mon_texte as string) in desktop) as string -- Chemin du dossier maitre
	
	repeat with i from 1 to (count items of noms_Dossiers) -- Création des sous dossiers
		set nom to item i of noms_Dossiers
		make new folder at chemin with properties {name:nom} -- Sous-dossiers
	end repeat
end tell
```

Testé avec Léopard 10.5.8

@+


----------



## macprogresse (7 Mars 2012)

merci je teste de suite 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h55 ----------

Merci beaucoup.

mais pourquoi cette limitation dans ce script si simple?

j'avoue que ton approche est beaucoup trop complexe pour moi 
je ne maitrise pas trop l'AS

mais je ne demande qu'a apprendre 

je vais donc maintenant décortiquer ton script.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h02 ----------

ce script devra générer le dossier et ses sous dossier sur un serveur distant
je suppose donc qu'il me faudra simplement changer le chemin a deux endroit dans le script
mais que vat il se passer si le serveur n'est pas monter ou si il me demande le log et pass
pour acceder a ce volume.
ne faudrait il pas faire un automator de façon a monter le serveur et y inclure ton script?


----------



## ceslinstinct (7 Mars 2012)

macprogresse a dit:


> merci je teste de suite
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h55 ----------
> 
> ...


Bonsoir

Sinon, encore plus simple avec ton code.

Après cette ligne:

```
set nomDossier to "PSD"
```

Ajoute cette ligne:

```
tell application "Finder" to make new folder at folder mon_texte with properties {name:nomDossier}
```

Normalement tu devrais avoir tous tes sous-dossiers.

@+


----------



## macprogresse (7 Mars 2012)

je ne saisi pas trop la repetition d'une ligne :
tell application "Finder" to make new folder at folder mon_texte with properties {name:nomDossier}
afin de passer la barre des 9 sous dossiers.
mais çà fonctionne 
et avec l'automator tout est ok
merci de ton aide
et a+


----------



## ceslinstinct (7 Mars 2012)

macprogresse a dit:


> je ne saisi pas trop la repetition d'une ligne :
> tell application "Finder" to make new folder at folder mon_texte with properties {name:nomDossier}
> afin de passer la barre des 9 sous dossiers.
> mais çà fonctionne
> ...




```
on run
	
	display dialog "Entrez: N° de dossier et description,Ex :18544-Monoprix-Loisir" default answer "" buttons {"Annuler", "Continuer"} default button 2
	
	set mon_texte to text returned of the result
	
	set the clipboard to mon_texte
	-- Je Créer le dossier maitre
	tell application "Finder" to make new folder at desktop with properties {name:mon_texte}
	
	set nomDossier to "PREMONTAGE"
	-- 1) Je Créer le dossier PREMONTAGE
	tell application "Finder" to make new folder at folder mon_texte with properties {name:nomDossier}
	
	set nomDossier to "JPG"
	-- 2) Je Créer le dossier JPG
	tell application "Finder" to make new folder at folder mon_texte with properties {name:nomDossier}
	
	set nomDossier to "TIF"
	-- 3) Je Créer le dossier TIF
	tell application "Finder" to make new folder at folder mon_texte with properties {name:nomDossier}
	
	set nomDossier to "CR2"
	-- 4) Je Créer le dossier CR2
	tell application "Finder" to make new folder at folder mon_texte with properties {name:nomDossier}
	
	set nomDossier to "NSP"
	-- 5) Je Créer le dossier NSP
	tell application "Finder" to make new folder at folder mon_texte with properties {name:nomDossier}
	
	set nomDossier to "DEV"
	-- 6) Je Créer le dossier DEV
	tell application "Finder" to make new folder at folder mon_texte with properties {name:nomDossier}
	
	set nomDossier to "VALIDATION"
	-- 7) Je Créer le dossier VALIDATION
	tell application "Finder" to make new folder at folder mon_texte with properties {name:nomDossier}
	
	set nomDossier to "ATTENTE VALIDATION"
	-- 8) Je Créer le dossier ATTENTE VALIDATION
	tell application "Finder" to make new folder at folder mon_texte with properties {name:nomDossier}
	
	set nomDossier to "PUBLICATION"
	-- 9) Je Créer le dossier PUBLICATION
	tell application "Finder" to make new folder at folder mon_texte with properties {name:nomDossier}
	
	set nomDossier to "PSD"
	-- 10) Je créer rien puique j'ai aucune commande pour le faire, donc pas de sous-dossier PSD
end run
```

@+


----------



## macprogresse (7 Mars 2012)

même pas vu qu'il me manquait une instruction dans mon script
merci pour la leçon en décomposé 

merci merci merci.....

stop triple buse ! mille fois merci

@+


----------



## ceslinstinct (7 Mars 2012)

macprogresse a dit:


> même pas vu qu'il me manquait une instruction dans mon script
> merci pour la leçon en décomposé
> 
> merci merci merci.....
> ...


Bonsoir

Par curiosité, prend mon code et colle le dans l'éditeur de script.

En bas de la fenêtre, sélectionne Hist. des événements.

Lance le code, normalement (si la fenêtre du bas est lisible (régler avec le point central)), tu vas retrouver une grande partie de ton code.

Donc j'ai rien fait de mieux que toi, sauf d'économiser mes doigts sur le clavier.

Ça arrive aussi de rendre plus rapide.

@+


----------



## ceslinstinct (8 Mars 2012)

Bonjour

J'ai voulu savoir si il était toujours possible de créer un AppleScript sans écrire une ligne de code.
Demander à l éditeur de script de créer lui même le code (sans utiliser Automator).

En utilisant l'ancêtre d'Automator.

Ça me créer bien le dossier avec ses 10 sous-dossiers.

Défaut, il faut aimer utiliser la souris.

Ne fonctionne que pour des commandes simples (Apple la abandonné).

Testé avec Léopard 10.5.8

A voir avec les système supérieurs.

@+


----------

